# My Snowshoe Patch!



## Dystopia1980 (Oct 3, 2010)

Got Patch from the local shelter when he was about 8 months old. He's about a year now. Had him for 4 months but it already seems like ages! He loves to play fetch, eat bugs, climb and squeeze into anywhere he can, and babble randomly in his cat language. He also loves his cat cubes and dives in and out of them during his hyper times. 









About to pounce on my camera!










At 9 months old stealing my soda










Flopped on my chair...he loves sleeping in it.


----------



## lady croft (Oct 11, 2010)

He is so lovely and looks like he is a very energetic boy  my best wishes with him.


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

Handsome cat and nice pics.


----------



## Dystopia1980 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! I'll try and post some videos of him playing fetch and cube boxing with my other 2 cats lol.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

He's adorable! Looks like he's quite a character!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Does he actually suck soda up the straw? So cute!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Haha, love the one with the straw. What a little cutie. :smile:


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

The photo of him drinking the soda gave me a good laugh. That should be a lolcat


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a beautiful boy! He looks like fun.


----------



## Dystopia1980 (Oct 3, 2010)

lol, I thought about posting the soda pic to icanhascheezburger but never did. Oh, and he DID somehow suck on the straw...found that odd. 

I started taking him out on a leash about 2 weeks ago, he flopped and rolled around on the ground a lot at first but he's getting used to it now and walks the neighborhood with me. 



















Apparently he likes to chew headphones rather than listen to them


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

What a handsome little devil!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What a sweetheart...such beautiful eyes! I also had to laugh at the picture with the straw.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Very cute pics! If you don't make that straw pic into an icanhascheezburger pic, someone else here will. LOL


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Such cute pictures!  Pretty kitty!


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

What a cutie! 

I love the name! (One of my boys is named Patch also!)


----------



## swatkat (Aug 21, 2010)

to the op dude your patch looks like my kenji but kenji is only 7 months old and does not have the dark patch over his eye and on his left side of his body on his shoulder is white and inside his ears is white fur not like the black of patch and his body is little bit darker not like the sand color that patch has but more like sand after it has rained. Has for the headphone biting don't worry Kenji does that also.


----------

